# .

## 245

!   -.   ...  -    -.   - .    .   .     .  -  ?           (  , /   )?   (  ) ???    ...

----------

> 1.           (  , /   )? 
> 2.   (  ) ???


1.  ....      .....           ...        ,      .....  ,      .....        ,                   ....       . .....
2.   ....    ?   ? ....

----------


## 245

-    . ,    .. -     ,  ( )???
  :   1 ,   .     -  4000..            ( -      -)  2  -    1500. :Frown:     ?

----------

> 1.   -    . ,    .. -     ,  ( )???
> 2.   :   1 ,   .     -  4000..            ( -      -)  2  -    1500.    ?


1.   .....         ,        ....    ...  ,       .....
2. 
10.1 - 71(60)       3 389 . 83 .
19.3 - 71(60)  610 . 17 .
68.2 - 19.3   610 . 17 .
10.7 - 10.1       (.  - 15)
20 - 10.7     
20 - 60    
19 - 60   
10.9 - 20         

          ....
       ,         ....

----------

10 - 20   10 -  20....

----------


## 245

.    ,     .    . . :Big Grin:

----------


## NatalyNat

, ,          /,     ,    .  ,   -            ?

----------

....    ....

----------

> , ,          /,     ,    .


   " "   ...    .              ....

----------

!  ,    !
      ?
   , ,      ,   ,  ,      ,  ,   . .   ,  .  :Embarrassment:  *  ,        ,      ?????*
         ?
   ,    , !
     !
    !

----------

""  ????
 :Wink:

----------

> 1.       ?


  "1  "        7 000 .




> , ,      ,   ,  ,


.... ...       :Smilie: )



> ,  ,   . .   ,  .  *  ,        ,      ?????*


   ,      ....   ....         ,   ,         ....



> ?
>    ,    , !
>      !
>     !


  ""        ,    :Smilie: )
       " " . . 
             ...    ...

----------


## Svetishe

> , ,          /,     ,    .  ,   -            ?


    ,       .     ,       53  .    ,  .  -     ,        .

----------


## Svetishe

> ""  ????


   ,     . .  ,         ,       ,  .        ,    3   .

----------

> ,     . .  ,         ,       ,  .        ,    3   .


 Svetishe         ....        ...       ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


,       .

----------


## 27

-,      -      .    :      ,  .       .     ,       ( ),  ,  .      10   41  (       ,     )?        41,      10?

----------


## Svetishe

*27*,   ,         .

----------

!   ,    .,      ., *  :* *    -   1 "- ",  4.5 - ? (   ????    ?????)
  - . (  /  ,    . )      /,    ??????*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    .
       /  ?

----------

,       .   ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       .   ,        ?


 .     ,            .    .

----------

,  ,         ,         ,     /    :Wink:

----------

.  .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anjuta2007

.    .    "               ",  50%   ( ???).      ,      ,  -  ... ?

----------


## Svetishe

,,  ? ,   .

----------


## Tanyu

-   ...

          ().      -   .    . .,             .   ,     . 

  ,            , ,     ,       .       .      !  - ?

,  ,   .   ,  /         ( ).   ?      ,     (  ).

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    -   .  ,   ,  .

----------


## Tanyu

*Svetishe*,  .      (),     ,       .  -  ! 
  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     "  ",  .  , ,     - .

----------


## Tanyu

*Svetishe*, .
  - ,   ,    .

----------

